# it's a free dasher.



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

it's not mine, it's my ex's but i will be helping a lot with the restoration and mechanical work she got hooked up by one of her friend's dad he wanted to get rid of it. so i had a buddy tow it out it's last tabs were from '95 so unless the po was driving expired for several years it's been sitting for quite some time there was some hardware missing from the alternator so i replaced it bolted it back together, put a battery in and it runs! really rough but it fired. it's not getting enough fuel i think the clear line has air in it i don't know too much about the diesel engines and it has half a tank of old fuel. gahh anyways... she's probably got better pics and i know she'll be on soon enough but here are the ones i took today.








































it needs a bit of body work, rust repair, a paint job, and some tlc. but it's a pretty solid car.


----------



## Bootlace Wolfie (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll try and upload some pics tonight when I get home. I have some good ones from after the first round of cleaning.


----------



## Bootlace Wolfie (Dec 1, 2007)

PS: Took out the seats to inspect them for rodents and I'm very happy to say they're rodent free. Vac'd the entire car out including the trunk and cleaned everything with bleach then interior cleaner. Found 2 toothpicks to go with the 2 KPLZ stickers, 2 3cent stamps and 2 condoms we found in the glovebox....not to mention the 2 pairs of gloves in the backseat.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bootlace Wolfie)*

don't forget the *2* dozen attempts to keep the damn engine running. haha!


----------



## Bootlace Wolfie (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

That car is stubborn bitch....not at all like its owner


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha... sounds like my kind of weekend fun!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

oh yeah... it's been a couple weeks now and still ain't running... well it runs. but don't try to go anywhere with it. fuel system isn't taking fuel the pump is soaking in atf right now and i'm gonna take out the pre filter to see if it's plugged. gotta do engine mounts and the timing belt too.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the infamous WackyWabbitRacer had posted in a thread (wish I had a link to it) in the Mk1 forums... he attached a line and a reservoir to the output side of the pump, and reverse wired the pump to a 12v batt. He was able to back flush the pump using Marvel Mystery Oil


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nevermind... its a diesel?
common that the pump looses its "suction" ability (seals go)... assuming the internal injection seal hasn't gone, just the suction, you can get a low volume electric carb pump to feed the injector pump


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

we got it to run for a while but it still isn't taking fuel into the injector pump. it is, however taking air in from the return. i'm gonna bypass the pre filter. and see if thet helps. if not i'll try that carb pump trick. it's not leaking fuel anywhere so i think the seals are still good. i've been putting fuel directly into the pump itself. basically what it is doing is when running i have to keep my foot on the gas or it idles really rough. and it runs fine until the fuel runs out of the pump.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ya... you need a new Injector pump sooner or later, the electric pump is by Facet (generic low pressure pump) and I think you can buy them in just about any autoparts store.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

all i can say is this is the best thread ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastic_bullet* »_all i can say is this is the best thread ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


and this is relevant how?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_
and this is relevant how?

it isnt. just easier than using my notepad...


----------

